
Mass Shootings Are a Bad Way to Understand Gun Violence – FiveThirtyEight - rbanffy
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/mass-shootings-are-a-bad-way-to-understand-gun-violence/?ex_cid=story-twitter
======
celticninja
> Gun violence isn’t one problem, it’s many. And it probably won’t have a
> single solution, either.

Actually there is a single solution, just because it may be difficult doesn't
mean it doesn't exist. Look at what Australia did after the Port Arthur
Massacre or the UK after Hungerford and Dunblane. There is an easily
identified solution but most US politicians are either too cowardly (want to
be re-elected), too corrupt (taking lots of money from NRA) or too stupid to
make the connection.

~~~
throwawayknecht
Unfortunately, it's not just the politicians. Key to the making the buyback
work was that people were willing to sell. If you tried it in America you'd
get white militias in standoffs - think a new Cliven Bundy every week - and
cops slaughtering any black person hesitant to turn over their weapon.

~~~
nnfy
Why? Why immediately turn this into a racial issue?

You dont think there will be minorities clinging to their guns?

Dont you think your comment is a bit racist?

~~~
throwawayknecht
> Why immediately turn this into a racial issue?

Gun control in America has _always_ been a racial issue. Black people have
never been able to own guns as freely as white people, from the Black Codes to
the Mulford Act to Marissa Alexander and Philando Castile today.

> You dont think there will be minorities clinging to their guns?

That there will be is entirely the point of my comment!

> Dont you think your comment is a bit racist?

No. I think America is a lot racist. And I think that will have implications
on enforcement if gun control policies are enacted, and so we need to keep
that in mind when considering _what_ to enact.

------
thisisit
John Oliver's coverage during his time on Daily Show on gun control:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pOiOhxujsE&list=PLOKWcH1zBl...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pOiOhxujsE&list=PLOKWcH1zBl2kfnCwyyZWk5MW28lgaNa7L)

~~~
BadassFractal
[https://i.redditmedia.com/qkF5x4YvGmByK2jjWYbn56QolZTrvBK9Qj...](https://i.redditmedia.com/qkF5x4YvGmByK2jjWYbn56QolZTrvBK9QjbrFtgoBjQ.jpg?w=647&s=026072d5154e5d27831738e7729875e3)

